# Japanese maple tree trunk drying advice



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

Our beautiful Japanese Maple of 25 years died with the cold winter of 2013/14 here in Michigan. I left it standing last summer in hopes it would come back, but only parts of the tree sprouted so it had to come down. I just sawed it down and plan to make a cocktail table height table and use it as the base of the table. As part of the tree has been dead for over a year, some of the limbs are very dry and have started to split. My concern is that the rest of the tree will split as it begins to dry, so I'd like your advice on how to dry the rest of the tree trunk.
I found that the old dried bark is very difficult to remove and the parts that are green are easy to strip the bark off so I have gone ahead and stripped the bark from the tree to make sanding and finishing easier. Also moisture was beginning to get under the bark and discolor the wood. 
What should I do to dry this properly? The main trunk is still green wood as are about half of the main limbs.
Attached is a picture taken half way through removing the bark.
Your advise is appreciated.
Thanks,
Michigander


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Michigander- I would paint melted wax on the cuts and let it sit for a year or two. Some place dry.The wax causes the moisture to leave via the sides rather than the ends, cutting down the splitting (checks).
As far as what kind of wax, paraffin is brittle when it cools, I'd add some chunks of a wax ring (for a toilet) to the paraffin. The wax rings are a soft wax.


----------



## Michigander (Oct 11, 2011)

Thanks Gentile, I'll definitely wax the ends. Makes sense. 
Appreciate you responding!
Michigander


----------



## EPJartisan (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, I have had some good results with sealing the ends and then wrapping whole branches in an old thick blanket. Without the bark, you will get checks along the side and some splitting. The blanket absorbs and dissipates moisture at a slower rate allowing the wood to dry evenly. Good luck and post the Table when it is finished.


----------



## learnin2do (Aug 5, 2010)

I have pieces of mine -same sad story. If it cracks, just have fun with the filling of them! tiny branch ends or river rocks, carved creatures crawling out…endless possibilities!


----------

